# @im hungry



## meigs2134 (May 4, 2013)

You find anything on your trip down this way? ?


----------



## im hungry (Feb 9, 2014)

nope...just a couple phesant backs...went to ky after that ,around natural bridge for a week..i found a couple oysters there....o well i had fun anyway...almostr forgot ,i did find a couple hippies in meigs


----------

